# Getting rid of a year-old perm.



## Lark (Sep 1, 2005)

I used to have straight hair but I got a body wave perm a year ago. Even though I washed my hair soon after getting the perm, my hair still has some waves and frizziness.

How can I finally get rid of this perm? After reading many horror stories, I'm wary of using at-home products. My parents also dislike the idea of me spending hundreds of dollars on Thermal Reconditioning just to get my hair back to how it used to be (haha).

Will a typical relaxer at a local salon permanently straighten my hair, or will it revert to its permed form after I wash it? Will a reverse perm get rid of the perm, or is that only meant to reduce frizz?

Thanks for *any *help you can give. I've been researching possible solutions for months and I'm worried that the only safe solution is $300+ Japanese straightening.




If you need any more information about my hair, just ask.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lark* 

I used to have straight hair but I got a body wave perm a year ago. Even though I washed my hair soon after getting the perm, my hair still has some waves and frizziness.
How can I finally get rid of this perm? After reading many horror stories, I'm wary of using at-home products. My parents also dislike the idea of me spending hundreds of dollars on Thermal Reconditioning just to get my hair back to how it used to be (haha).

Will a typical relaxer at a local salon permanently straighten my hair, or will it revert to its permed form after I wash it? Will a reverse perm get rid of the perm, or is that only meant to reduce frizz?

Thanks for *any *help you can give. I've been researching possible solutions for months and I'm worried that the only safe solution is $300+ Japanese straightening.



If you need any more information about my hair, just ask.




Hey lark! Welcome to MakeupTalk! The moderator, Janelle, will be with you momentarily on your question!


----------



## Lark (Sep 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hey lark! Welcome to MakeupTalk! The moderator, Janelle, will be with you momentarily on your question!



Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome Lark! Sorry I couldn't get back to you earlier, but I was at work - and there were 'people' around... so I had to sign off before I got caught! lol



Sorry to hear bout' your hair. Whenever you do a chemical process, you change the structure of the hair... so you might never have "your" hair again... or you might. Hair changes throughout your life, you can be curly through your teens, and by the time you hit 30, it's pin straight. Its' never usually THAT dramatic, but you get the idea



If you want, I would either check into the Japanese straightening (although straightening chemically is very damaging) or the reverse perm. See what your stylist recommends, because it's hard for me to give you a good answer when I can't see/feel your hair. Other option... just wait it out .


----------



## Marisol (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome to MUT Lark!


----------

